# BLOODY STOOL - help!!!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

We are babysitting our friend's Long Haired Doxie while she is away on vacation. Rebelle - the dog - has been with us since Friday. We just got home from Stella's training class and Belle had pooped - the stool was very, very dark (almost black) and there was a little obvious red blood in it.

She got a hold of a couple of bites of Roscoe and Stella's food, which she is not used to at all. She eats chicken and rice foods, while the food she ate was Orijen Regional Red.

Belle isn't lethargic or anything, but she didn't scarf down her own dinner, either. I'm a little worried...I took a sample of her poo to test for sure if it's blood in the stool. Tim is going to bring some test strips home from work tomorrow. 

Just wondering if anyone knows if her getting a couple of bites of our dogs' food could cause this? Or what might have caused it?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The change in food shouldn't cause blood in the stool. There is a doggy flu going around that causes vomiting and the runs with blood in the stool. If her poop was of normal consistency might be something else. Also, you don't say the age, but anytime normal poop with blood, I would take to the vet.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay when I was still working as a vet tech, we had a boarding facility and sometimes when owners would drop their pups off the pups would be stressed out and they would develop stress colitis, which involves blood in the stool. I know that yogurt can help, cottage cheese is good, rice too. How long have you had her?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You should definitely see a vet about that, I do not think food could cause it, and it could be something as simple as a hemmarhoid (sp?) I was just raving about this stuff to a local hav group:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Probiotic-Blend/999168.aspx

It is AWESOME. I usually sprinkle about 1/2 a capsule a day on Gucci's food and her butttt baths have gone down about 75%, and she rarely, if ever, has gas anymore. She's been on it about 6 months now and she's very regular and no more diarrhea since she had the flu (?) and our vet told me to keep giving it to her when she was sick awhile back. I thought it was a frontline reaction and it may have been, but they never seem to be able to give you an exact answer with dogs, its kinda frustrating....

But I know runny stools= NO fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good suggestion, Kara! (and I'm glad to hear it's really improved things for you and Guccigirl  )

Natalie, I'd be very surprised if it was just a few pcs. of kibble that did that to her, but stress could be a cause so.... hopefully that's all it is and she will feel fine very soon.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

She's been here since Friday, so three days. Maybe it's stress...her stools have been fine except for today, part of it was normal and part of it was much mushier and that's the part I believe was bloody.

I'll see what happens in the morning, and if it happens again I'll take her straight to the vet. Thanks for your help


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I puppysat for a friend and on the second day the pup's poop was bloody goop , , , I took the sample and the pup to my vet . . . diagnosis was stress related colitis. Dog seemed laid back and pretty happy . . . much happier though when her family picked her up.

By the way, it was only one bloody episode.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

galaxie said:


> She's been here since Friday, so three days. Maybe it's stress...her stools have been fine except for today, part of it was normal and part of it was much mushier and that's the part I believe was bloody.
> 
> I'll see what happens in the morning, and if it happens again I'll take her straight to the vet. Thanks for your help


Don't know about this in dogs, but one of my cats would get blood in her stools if she ever had any of the other cats food.
Change of subject,Natalie how did you get 3 pics in your signature?when I try for 2 it won't let me.Did you make up the pic before putting it in your file and choosing?
Back to subject hope all goes well,and no more blood in poo,Oh by the way,my cats poo was always a bit mushy when there was blood in it.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I took her to the vet. Her fecal was negative for parasites - phew! So we have her on a bland chicken and rice diet, and some medication for 5 days. Today her stools have been perfect! YAY! She seems to be doing fine, lots of energy - except for right now, she and The Fluffs have been wrestling all day, all three crashed about an hour ago, lol.

Clare, I made it in photoshop using three separate photos. So when it's uploaded, it's one single photo


----------

